# Looking to upgrade chisels



## Kinger (Apr 3, 2013)

Figure its about time to upgrade from the cheap starter set of chisels I got with my lathe,  was looking for some suggestions or opinions on whats the best carbide ones and then also looking for a decent set of regular chisels and where to get them


----------



## nanosec12 (Apr 3, 2013)

I went with carbide cutters from Eddie Castelin, aka Big Guy Productions.  He has them for sale on his website (Big Guy Productions - Check out cutters on the Cutters Only! page.) and I went with the Super Turners Package.
You will need to make the handles yourself, but he does have a couple of youtube videos that show you how he does it (of course you can figure it out yourself, it's not that difficult).  The kit I bought comes with 3 each of 4 different styles of cutter, and 2 cutter bars that are shaped/drilled/tapped to accept the various cutters.

His prices are well below any others I have seen, and the service is timely as well.

Just my 2 cents, and no I don't receive any commission from referrals....


----------



## walshjp17 (Apr 3, 2013)

I have both Eddie Castelin's cutters and bars and EWT's.  They cut about the same but Eddie's cutters are certainly less expensive than EWT's.  The EWT handles are nice though.


----------



## Wildman (Apr 3, 2013)

There is a vendor here selling carbide tools prices look more reasonable than others.  Sorry cannot remember his site. Others recommend making your own carbide tools plenty of information online. 

Recommend only buying tools you need vice a set of tools. On regular HHS turning tools many vendors offer discounts on buying  two or three tools.   Also shop the sales for bargains.  Suggest getting a free catalog from these vendors and others.  They carry all major brand names and can mix.  Packard’s house brand made by Hamlet and think CS Artisan made by Henry Taylor. 

Http:///www.packardwoodworks.com

Pen Making, Bowl Turning, Wood Lathes, Wood Blanks, and Turning Tools for Woodturners | Craft Supplies USA


----------



## Whaler (Apr 3, 2013)

I use the Woodchuck Pen Pro from start to finish on most turnings.
Tools


----------



## airborne_r6 (Apr 3, 2013)

Whaler said:


> I use the Woodchuck Pen Pro from start to finish on most turnings.
> Tools



Do you usually use the R2 or R4 insert?


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Apr 3, 2013)

I seen a good review for Benjamins Best chisels somewhere recently. They take a good edge provided they are sharpened carefully and not overheated.


----------



## longbeard (Apr 3, 2013)

Square carbide, made my own for $20, got the r4 radius cutters online
Round carbide, made my own for $33, i use easy wood cutters on this one.
Regular tools, Robert Sorby from Ebay, took me awhile to get what i wanted, only paid about 3/4 of the price for one of the 4, other about half or so, 2 skews(flat, rounded), 3/4'' roughing gouge, 1/2'' spindle gouge. Some use PSI roughing gouge, skews and such, i do have a PSI 3/4'' RG, fairly decent for the price. Difference between the 2 roughing gouges, i sharpen the PSI gouge alittle more often than the Sorby.


----------



## betwisted (Apr 3, 2013)

I've only used the Harbor Freight set I bought for like 70 bucks (7 or 8 chisels) and as long as I sharpen them between every other couple pens or so they work well.  I also rounded the edges of the bar a little so they would slide smooth.  I've worked in wood and plastic so far...

Eddie Castelin's tools look like a decent deal for the money


----------



## Kinger (Apr 4, 2013)

nanosec12 said:


> I went with carbide cutters from Eddie Castelin, aka Big Guy Productions. He has them for sale on his website (Big Guy Productions - Check out cutters on the Cutters Only! page.) and I went with the Super Turners Package.
> You will need to make the handles yourself, but he does have a couple of youtube videos that show you how he does it (of course you can figure it out yourself, it's not that difficult). The kit I bought comes with 3 each of 4 different styles of cutter, and 2 cutter bars that are shaped/drilled/tapped to accept the various cutters.
> 
> His prices are well below any others I have seen, and the service is timely as well.
> ...


 

Thanks everybody for the info,  just ordered from captain eddie,  took a whole 16min from the time paypal went through til i got an email from him saying its on its way and tracking number,


----------



## Rodnall (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm happy with my cutters from Eddie Castelin. I ordered the handle blanks from Craft Supplies USA but on the 1/2" bars I had to use plumbing fittings for ferrules.


----------



## Whaler (Apr 4, 2013)

airborne_r6 said:


> Whaler said:
> 
> 
> > I use the Woodchuck Pen Pro from start to finish on most turnings.
> ...



I like the R2 bbest.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 4, 2013)

Master how to sharpen them with these chisels then get the most out of them that you can. Then upgrade if you really think you need to. Better tools doesn't necessarily lead to better pens or turning. Most of us are not getting the most out of what we already have. I have a very cheap skew and with the right edge on it you can turn glass smooth finishes I know because I am doing it.


----------



## Jim Burr (Apr 4, 2013)

Remember that carbide cutters don't work in every situation will all materials. Good gouges are always a must.


----------



## KenV (Apr 4, 2013)

And we are always one tool away from becoming a great turner.....


----------



## BeSquare (Apr 5, 2013)

I've actually found on some acrylics the carbide tools are almost too aggressive.  You have to have a very soft touch.  I even find on some its easier with my skew and fingernail gouge.


----------



## Wildman (Apr 5, 2013)

As go back and read responses seems all about pro-con of carbide tools.  If you own carbide tools enjoy and good luck with them.  If woodturners could only see eventually all turning tools become dull and require sharpening or replacement cutters. 

Since do not own or see a need for carbide tools for me strongly agree with both Mike S. & Ken V and others.  Master your tool sharpening skills and we are only one tool away from becoming great turners.


----------



## CharlesJohnson (Apr 5, 2013)

I mastered sharpening my Capn Eddie carbides the first time.  Flat face down on a diamond card.  Now i can enjoy sharp tools while I start learning to sharpen others.  Having fun.  Less discouragement.


----------



## healeydays (Apr 5, 2013)

Are you talking about deemka?  Here is his old ad, don't know if he is still selling, but might be worth dropping him a line.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f16...ece-mini-tool-set-ewt-carbide-cutters-108315/



Wildman said:


> There is a vendor here selling carbide tools prices look more reasonable than others.  Sorry cannot remember his site. Others recommend making your own carbide tools plenty of information online.
> 
> Recommend only buying tools you need vice a set of tools. On regular HHS turning tools many vendors offer discounts on buying  two or three tools.   Also shop the sales for bargains.  Suggest getting a free catalog from these vendors and others.  They carry all major brand names and can mix.  Packard’s house brand made by Hamlet and think CS Artisan made by Henry Taylor.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wildman (Apr 5, 2013)

No, could not remember the other day but talking about these tools.  Thought he was first to offer carbide tool for pen turning.

Tools

Your link a new to me! 

I have been buying my turning tools from both CS & Packard Woodworks for years.


----------



## Dorno (Apr 6, 2013)

gee kinger you certainly done better that me i tried to contact about 4 times through here and his website and even facebook and i wasn't even lucky enough to get an answer  so i ended up buying elsewhere and saved some money:biggrin:
i never thought the Aussie dollar was that bad but maybe it was just bad luck.


Cheers    Ian


----------



## EagleTa2 (Apr 7, 2013)

I've been using HF chisels forever and started to learn and get great success when they are sharpened.  Recently I picked up a set of wood river English HSS chisels and when equally sharp they are more pleasurable to use than the HF.

I agree that better tools will not make better pens, but it certainly does make turning more pleasurable.  I still use the HF chisels for rough work...

Just my $.02

Thanks
Geo


----------



## Garrett'sWoodworx (Apr 7, 2013)

I agree wholeheartedly that good, sharp HSS chisels will do a wonderful job, but getting to that good, sharp edge can be a VERY long and frustrating process for some, myself included. That can be made much less so with a good carbide tool to reinforce your turning skills and show you what your other tools can do once you master putting a sharp edge on them!  My personal preference is also the Woodchuck Pen Pro I bought from Bear Tooth Woods. The thicker cross section of the shaft gives the tool more mass and it just feels better to me than the others I've tried.


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 8, 2013)

Dorno said:


> gee kinger you certainly done better that me i tried to contact about 4 times through here and his website and even facebook and i wasn't even lucky enough to get an answer  so i ended up buying elsewhere and saved some money:biggrin:
> i never thought the Aussie dollar was that bad but maybe it was just bad luck.
> 
> 
> Cheers    Ian



Was it August of last year? If so, Captain Eddie's home took a beating from a hurricane (think it was Isaac), he was offline for quite a while.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 8, 2013)

How about this bad boy.

Henry Taylor Kryo

That is what I just ordered....


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 8, 2013)

The best tools I have are from Doug Thompson -- a 1/2" bowl gouge and a spindle detail gouge.

I don't use either of them for pen-making, but when my old Craftsman skews and roughing gouge are too short to use any more, I'll most likely buy Thompson replacements.


----------

